# Evento Convectivo - Mira-Sintra - 16/05/2011



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2011 às 21:16)

É por o início da noite de ontem ter sido fascinante em termos atmosféricos, e possibilitado a captação de outros tantos fantásticos momentos, que elaboro esta sequência de fotos.


Mal cheguei a casa, depois de um atarefado dia de escola, fui brindado com uma negridão proeminente, vinda de Sul. 








Foi então possível ouvir alguns trovões em aproximação, até que os relâmpagos, ainda que algo dispersos, começaram a tomar posse _dos céus_.







Com o passar do tempo, e da própria célula, estes começaram a tornar-se mais frequentes. Houve momentos com um _rate_, que mais objectivamente possível aponto para 1rel./10s. Algo bastante belo, que permitiu obter os seguintes resultados:




















































Hope you liked it.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mai 2011 às 21:20)

Tanto a tua zona como a minha quase que se pode dizer que são uma desgraça em eventos como estes, mas temos tido sorte, talvez para compensar longos períodos de inactividade...
Belos apanhados.


----------



## 1337 (17 Mai 2011 às 21:20)

Magnifico, sem palavras!! Excelentes fotos Gil parabens


----------



## Veterano (17 Mai 2011 às 21:31)

Grandes fotos, Gil, parabéns.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2011 às 21:31)

Boas fotos Gil 

Bem apanhados, parabéns.


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2011 às 21:38)

Eh lá, Gil! Grande apanhado. 
Ainda te queixavas no Domingo, que só aconteciam coisas interessantes quando não estavas em Mira-Sintra.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mai 2011 às 21:46)

Mais um conjunto de belas fotos!!
Muito bom!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mai 2011 às 22:52)

Belissimo material Gil...


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Mai 2011 às 22:55)

Boas 

Gil tá muito fixe

Abraços


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mai 2011 às 22:59)

Parabéns Gil!!
Grandes foros!! Continua assim!!


----------



## Teles (18 Mai 2011 às 01:13)

Muito boas fotos Gil tanks pela partilha


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2011 às 02:09)

Mais um registo espectacular

Acho que já houve mais trovoadas na grande Lisboa nos últimos 2 meses do que nos últimos 2 anos


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2011 às 21:40)

Obrigado a todos!



João Soares disse:


> Ainda te queixavas no Domingo, que só aconteciam coisas interessantes quando não estavas em Mira-Sintra.



Talvez estivesse a exagerar um pouco. Mesmo que assim não fosse, tive a minha dose de contentamento logo no dia seguinte!


----------



## actioman (18 Mai 2011 às 22:30)

Parabéns Gil! Um registo de qualidade sem dúvida alguma!

Pena os prédios na frente, mas para tirar fotos debaixo de uma trovoada convém não arriscar e ficar muito exposto! 

Obrigado pela tua foto-reportagem recheada de actividade eléctrica!


----------



## Knyght (19 Mai 2011 às 13:02)

Gil sem duvida irás dar um grande fotografo!!!
Fotos dignas já para o National Geo


----------



## estrelado (19 Mai 2011 às 14:53)

Excelente registo!!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mai 2011 às 14:56)

Grandes fotos Gil


----------

